# Skidkings Vbc and the Puyallup Valley Cruisers Puyallup Santa Parade pics



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 2, 2018)

AWESOME ! Skidkings Vintage Bicycle Club AND the Puyallup Valley Cruisers cruise the Puyallup Downtown Santa parade last night (12-1-2018) .The Downtown street were filled 4 to 6 deep with cheerful on lookers yelling "MERRY CHRISTMAS!" , while Tim "the Skid" and some of the others in the group were passing out holiday goodies.   The downtown was filled with holiday cheer for sure. What a wonderful time it was .Here are some pics , some mine and some by others ..Enjoy !


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 2, 2018)

A few more ..


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 4, 2018)

*****


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 4, 2018)

Thanks for the pics Gary. Great night, a lot of fun. If any of you have a chance to participate in a Holiday Parade, get a group together and do it!


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 5, 2018)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> A few more ..
> 
> View attachment 912551
> 
> ...



Great photos, looks like everyone was in the Christmas spirit! Merry Christmas!


----------

